# [LFP]Recruitment for Wraith20 play-by-post chronicle



## tasti man LH (Dec 2, 2019)

*Chronicle*: Shattered Bay
*System*: Wraith: the Oblivion 20th Anniversary Edition
*Genre*: Hopepunk, post-apocalypse
*Time Period*: +20 Years after the Sixth Great Maelstrom
*Setting*: San Francisco
*Shadow-Guiding*: Assistant Storyteller 

*Link*:A World in Darkness

Running a Wraith20 game off-site. If you're interested, post in this thread and I'll PM you further the link to the website and give further details. Let's make some new ghost stories!


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Dec 4, 2019)

I am interested.


----------



## tasti man LH (Jan 14, 2020)

Added link to the OP


----------

